# Hauptversammlung DAFV, Präsidiums- und Verbandsausschusssitzung



## Thomas9904 (13. November 2016)

Vorabbericht Mag Dezember

*Hauptversammlung DAFV, Präsidiums- und Verbandsausschusssitzung​*
Ich hatte ja schon berichtet über die Präsidiumssitzung und den Verbandsausschuss vorgestern (ich hänge den Artikel hinten hier nochmal an), hier nun der Bericht der gestrigen Hauptversammlung..

Auch hier gilt wieder:
Aus gut informierten und bisher immer glaubwürdigen Kreisen und vom Flurfunk, aber bis jetzt nur teilweise mehrfach verifiziert.
------------------------------​Wie im gestrigen Artikel (s.u.) angemerkt, gab es ja nun gestern nichts Großes zu entscheiden.

Es war also nach den (Vor)Gesprächen im Verbandsausschuss wieder die übliche Abnick- und Feierveranstaltung, die man von Verbänden und Vereinen halt kennt.

Die Flurgespäche waren durchaus interessanter....

Daraus gabs dann doch einiges Interessantes bzw. Witziges (ok, da grins zugegeben eher ich mir einen, als dass die Verbandler das witzig finden würden).
:q:q:q:q:q:q

Denn das Anglerboard und ich waren wieder Thema. 
Schon direkt nach dem Frühstücken, in der Vorbereitung auf die  Versammlung, war "durchgesickert", dass "dieser Finkbeiner im Anglerboard" schon wieder alles veröffentlicht hat aus Präsidiumssitzung und Verbandsausschuss, und wurde breit an den verschiedenen Tischen und in den verschiedenen Gruppen diskutiert.

Präsidiumsmitglieder waren erstaunt darüber, wie ich praktisch fast wörtlich aus ihren Sitzungen zitierte (vielleicht hilft das zu begreifen, wie gut meine Infos sind und dass die eben NICHT falsch sind?) ..

Auch gegenüber Nichtteilnehmern der Verbandsausschusssitzung wurde von Teilnehmen bestätigt, dass meine Darstellung prinzipiell genau so stimmen würde.

Und obwohl das Anglerboard ja eigentlich Punkt auf der Tagesordnung des Verbandsausschusses gewesen war, liess man diesen Punkt dann in der Hauptversammlung einfach unter den Tisch fallen und informierte die Anwesenden darüber nicht.

Vielleicht hatten die vom Präsidium/VA ja Sorge erklären zu müssen, wer alles aus Präsidium und Verbandsausschuss mich mit Infos versorgt?
Und wollten das Fass lieber nicht aufmachen?


Interessant war dann morgens bei den Vorträgen noch der Affront eines Teils der Sitzungsteilnehmer gegen das Präsidium und Herrn Strehlow vom Thünen Institut, der zur Dorschproblematik einen Vortrag halten sollte.

Als bekannt wurde, dass es keine Nachfragen oder eine Diskussion nach Strehlows Vortrag geben würde, leerte sich der Saal nämlich vor dem Vortrag schnell.

Von einem Viertel bis zu über einem Drittel der Anwesenden haben da dann nämlich vor dem Vortrag von Herrn Strehlow den Saal verlassen (je nach Anrufer bei mir wurde das unterschiedlich geschätzt, ca. 1/4 war die geringste der genannten Mengen an "Abtrünnigen").

Aber Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, die kompetente Nichtanglerin der FDP als Präsidentin des DAFV, schien nun doch gemerkt zu haben, dass die bisherig Handlungsweise des DAFV nicht gerade auf Zustimmung gestossen war.
Und kündigte für das nächste Jahr einen "Runden Tisch" an, um 2018 in Bezug auf Baglimit Dorsch etc. zu besprechen - für 2017 wärs ja  zu spät.

Mal sehen, ob sie dabei dann wieder die Hauptbetroffenen wie Angler, Kutterkapitäne, Touristik etc. ignoriert wie dieses Jahr?

Und wieder letzten Endes nur Schützer und Schützerpolitiker wie Rodust etc. anhört und mit denen tagt und dann in Berlin und Kiel anglerfeindliche, aber schützergenehme "Vorschläge" macht (siehe Bericht Verbandsausschuss)?

Und es ist natürlich auch ein trauriges Bild, in zweierlei Hinsicht:
Zum einen zeigt es, dass ihre bisherigen Berater sie schlecht beraten haben mussten, wenn sie nun auf die Idee kommt, einen "Runden Tisch" einrichten zu müssen - wäre ja unnötig, wäre alles zur Zufriedenheit gelaufen bei den Mitgliedern.

Und es zeigt zum zweiten in meinen Augen auch klar die Inkompetenz und Führungsschwäche des DAFV, seiner Präsidentin und des Präsidiums wie auch der Hauptamtler.

Denn wenn man nun, nachdem der DAFV - vor allem  zusammen mit dem LSFV-SH - die Sache sowohl mit Dorschmanagement wie auch mit den Angelverboten in FFH-Gebieten der AWZ ohne Rücksprache eigenmächtig durchgezogen und in den Sand gesetzt hat und jetzt merkt, dass man dann auch alleine die Verantwortung trägt, ist es eben wirklich zu spät - wäre man überzeugt von seinem Tun und seinen Argumenten, bräuchte es zudem ja auch keinen runden Tisch.

Ihr kennt  die Berichte ja:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319519 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320547
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320927
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320505

Alles in Allem aber wie gesagt - von den genannten "Kleinigkeiten" abgesehen - eine einfache Lobhudel- und Abnickveranstaltung ohne relevante Beschlüsse oder Substanz, so wurde mir das berichtet.

Die Versammlung im Mai nächsten Jahres dürfte spannender werden, mit den Wahlen, die da stattfinden sollen. 

Denn laut Flurfunk dürfte weder das aktuelle Präsidium noch die Präsidentin eine (sichere) Mehrheit haben. Anders gesagt: Wenn ein nur halbwegs tragbarer Gegenkandidat gefunden werden würde, gibts ein neues Präsidium nächstes Jahr..

Man ist optimistisch bez. des neuen Geschäftsführers und des Öffentlichkeitsarbeiters, der kommen soll:
"und mit einem neuen Präsidium/Präsident" wird dann endlich alles gut werden, so die weit mehrheitliche Flurfunkmeinung.

Auch da werden wir dran bleiben und berichten..


Nachfolgend noch der gestrige Bericht von Präsidiumssitzung und Verbandsausschuss - etwas "spannender" als die  HV:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Dezember
> 
> *Präsidiums- und Verbandsausschusssitzung DAFV, 11.11. 2016​*Kommentar
> 
> ...



*Aktualisierung 14.11.*
Ein Netzwerk an Informanten zu gewinnen, ist viel Arbeit, bedingt absolut sauberes arbeiten, um Vertrauen zu gewinnen bzw. nicht zu zerstören. 

Normalerweise ist das auch immer ein zähes "heranstasten", abklopfen, viele  Telefonate und Treffen.
Alleine daran, wie schnell und umfassend ihr hier über die Sitzungen informiert wurdet, das zeigt ja, dass wir das in der Redaktion zumindest einigermaßen hinbekommen. 

Was mich persönlich am gestrigen Sonntag sehr gefreut hat, ist, dass mehr als eine Handvoll Teilnehmer mich - *neben *meinen eh schon vorhandenen Informanten - entweder per Mail oder per Telefon noch über einzelne Punkte zur Hauptversammlung oder zum Verbandsausschuss informierten.

Und zwar OHNE dass die vorher Kontakt zu mir gehabt hätten.

Die haben sich einfach so bei mir gemeldet ...

Das ist absolut aussergewöhnlich und einzigartig, *ich bedanke mich recht herzlich dafür!
*

Auf 2 der Grußworte wurde ich extra nochmal aufmerksam gemacht.

Der Generalsekretär des Deutschen Fischereiverbandes, Dr. Breckling,  hätte eine Rede gehalten, bei der man gemerkt hätte, wie er sich zusammen reissen musste.

Er hätte stumpf vom Blatt abgelesen, hätte immer wieder mal aufgeschaut und man hätte den Eindruck gehabt, er wolle zur freien Rede ansetzen, wäre dann aber wieder zum Text zurückgekehrt, so 2 Aussagen.

Er hätte in seiner Rede auf viele Dinge und verschiedene Punkte hingewiesen, was man als Verband  leisten müsste, vor allem professionelle Arbeit. 
"Wer hören wollte, konnte genug verstehen.", so einer der Informanten.

Auch Philipp zu Guttenberg, Präsi des deutschen Waldbesitzerverbandes, hätte darauf hingewiesen und mahnte deutlich an, dass eine intensive Zusammenarbeit ALLER Nutzer(verbände) verstärkt und intensiviert werden müsse. Auch ein Feld, auf dem manche Bundesländer (NRW, in NDS der AV-NDS) deutlich weiter sind als der DAFV.

Aus Sachsen selber (nicht von Teilnehmern der DAFV-HV, aus dem Verband) kamen gestern auch noch Zeichen, dass der Wunsch/Anmerkung Richters nach Rückkehr in den DAFV wohl ein nicht abgesprochener Alleingang gewesen wäre und dazu keinerlei Beschluss vorliegen würde - das ist NICHT doppelt verifiziert! 
Ich kann das nicht beurteilen!!
Die Aussage Richters im Verbandsausschuss steht so jedenfalls mal, von mehreren Teilnehmern bestätigt.

Und was ich Ralf Deterding, dem Präsi vom Meeresanglerverband getan hätte, wurde ich gefragt. Der hätte sehr darauf gedrängt, etwas gegen mich zu unternehmen, selbst als Justitiarin Kiera und die Präsidentin im Verbandsausschuss schon klar gemacht hatten, dass praktisch keine Chance dazu besteht und mich ignorieren der beste Weg sei. Keine Ahnung, was der hat, ich hatte nur mal kurzen Mailkontakt mit ihm wegen einer absolut unprofessionellen Pressemitteilung an uns, die man so nicht bringen konnte, sonst hatte ich nie Kontakt mit ihm.

Insgesamt viele freundliche Gespräche gestern und auch Infomails, ich möchte mich nochmal bei all denen aus meinem Netzwerk extra bedanken, wie auch bei denen, die ich erst gestern kennen lernen durfte, dafür, dass ihnen auch die Information der Angler abseits reiner Verbandspropaganda am Herzen liegt.
*HERZLICHEN DANK!!!!*

2. Aktualisierung 14.11. 2016


kati48268 schrieb:


> Lassen wir somit "den Wächter" besser an seinem Posten.
> Und hoffen wir darauf, dass immer mehr Angler ihren Unmut bei ihren Organisationen (Verein, Landesverband) lautstark äussern; vielleicht kommen dann auch wahre Anglerinteressenvertreter in den Strukturen aufwärts,
> so dass sich das Blatt für uns irgendwann wendet
> ...bevor es zu spät ist.


Zum Thema zu spät noch eine Anmerkung, weil ich dazu noch nix geschrieben hatte (bin ich erst dran, hab ich aus Brüssel noch nix Konkretes):
Der Ministerialrat Gerd Conrad vom BMEL (zuständiger Referatsleiter, fachlich DER entscheidende Mann in dem Ministerium) hat ja in seinem Grußwort darauf hingewiesen, dass aus Europa weiteres Ungemach droht...

Es gibt einen Entwürfe für einen Zusatz* in der VO über technische Maßnahmen, dass bestimmte Beschränkungen in Zukunft automatisch auch für Angler gelten sollen*, also ohne gesonderten Rechtsakt. Schonzeiten, Schongebiete usw...

Ob das die DAFVler und ihre genauso "kompetenten" Landesverbänden die da anwesend waren, überhaupt mitbekommen haben bezweifle ich mal.

Dass hier sowohl der DAFV SCHNELLSTENS tätig werden muss, wie natürlich auch die vom DAFV dominierte und daher bis jetzt wirkungslose EAA; sollte daher jedem normal Denkenden klar sein..

Ob und wann das auch die Verbandler begreifen, weiss ich nicht.

Aber gesagt bekommen haben sie es im Grußwort jedenfalls vom Ministeriumsmitarbeiter, was da droht..

Machen sie nix, wisst ihr, wer auch an den dann deswegen kommenden Verboten und Einschränkungen wiederum und erneut schuld ist, wie beim Baglimit für Dorsch und den drohenden Angelverboten FFH/AWZ und Natura 2000....


Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. November 2016)

*AW: Hauptversammlung DAFV, Präsidiums- und Verbandsausschusssitzung*

Da siehste mal - auch ich mach Fehler und muss mich berichtigen bzw. präzisieren:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und obwohl das Anglerboard ja eigentlich Punkt auf der Tagesordnung war, liess man diesen Punkt dann in der Versammlung  einfach unter den Tisch fallen.
> 
> Vielleicht hatten die ja Sorge erklären zu müssen, wer alles aus Präsidium und Verbandsausschuss mich mit Infos versorgt?
> Und wollten das Fass lieber nicht aufmachen?


Der TOP 9 (Anglerboard) war NICHT auf der HV, sondern auf dem Verbandsausschuss.

Es wurde aber nicht erwähnt bei der HV, dass man da im VA meinte/beschloss, man solle das AB ignorieren, dam an uns nix anhängen kann...

War missverständlich formuliert, ich änder das gleich..


----------



## kati48268 (13. November 2016)

*AW: Hauptversammlung DAFV, Präsidiums- und Verbandsausschusssitzung*

Fazit?

- Fragen nach Finanzen gab es schon häufig, wir wissen alle wo die landen.

- Alle fahren heim mit der Hoffnung, "wenn der Sachse es tatsächlich schaffen sollte seinen Mitgliederbeschluss zu kippen", sieht's finanziell auch nicht ganz so katastrophal aus wie befürchtet.
_Ich hoffe, seine Mitglieder teeren und federn ihn für solch eine Aussage._

- Die Dorschthemen schaffen zwar Unmut, aber im Prinzip ist es abgehakt. Es wird die Legende geschaffen, dass das "Dorsch-Schutz" sei und es ohne Frau Dr.s "Initiative" _(woanders nennt man das Verrat)_ "doch viel schlimmer gekommen wäre".
_Wie oft hat man diese Lügen schon hören müssen, hat aber immer funktioniert.

- _Präsidiumswahl 2017:
Erst wenn mir Köpfe entgegenrollen, glaube ich an Veränderungen. 
Und die Namen, die in der Gerüchteküche für die Nachfolge von Frau Dr. Happach-Kannix kursieren, würden so viel Veränderung bringen wie die Nachfolge von Kim Jong-il auf Kim Jong-un.

- Ok, die Stories um Anglerboard sind lustig.
Lernen wird diese Truppe Pressearbeit & Transparenz nie.
Da nützt auch kein neuer ÖA-Mitarbeiter etwas.


----------



## Deep Down (13. November 2016)

*AW: Hauptversammlung DAFV, Präsidiums- und Verbandsausschusssitzung*

Das ist alles typisches Politikergewäsch von Fr. Doktore!

Die versucht in eigener Sache Stimmung zu machen für ihre Wiederwahl. 
Konkrete Aussagen für eine Verbesserungen i.S. der Angler sind Fehlanzeige! 
Das hängt eben nicht vom Thema ab, sondern eindeutig von der Person!
Wenn als Nachfolger Personen diskutiert werden, die auf ihrer Linie sind, dann weg mit dem ganzen DAFV Kosntrukt!

Nach einer langen Phase der Kopflosigkeit wird jetzt aktiv erheblich nicht reversibler Schaden zu unserem Nachteil angerichtet.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. November 2016)

*AW: Hauptversammlung DAFV, Präsidiums- und Verbandsausschusssitzung*

Mir wurde jetzt noch aufgetragen zu schreiben, dass Fred Bloot, Präsi vom niederländischen Verband und Präsi EAA viel Applaus für seinen Vortrag bekam, wie die Niederländer organisiert sind und wie wichtig bei denen Öffentlichkeitsarbeit wäre... 

Dass ausgerechnet die da applaudieren, die selber weder in ihren Landesverbänden, geschweige denn im Bundesverband da vernünftige Strukturen wie in den Niederlanden hinzubekommen, geschweige denn Lobbyarbeit für Angler, sondern dass das immer noch überholte Ehrenamtstrukturen als Naturschutzverbände sind in der bürokrateutonischen organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei, das fiel den Applaudierenden aber nicht auf...

Von vielen der zweiten Reihe hörte och auch immer wieder Erschütterung darüber, wenn die feststellen mussten, dass es stimmt was wir schreiben, wie weit altgediente Delegierte und Funktionäre von der Basis weg sind (und die meinten mit Basis Angler, und nicht ihre Vereinsvorsitzenden)..

Es zeichnet sich aber immer deutlicher ab, dass nicht wie früher die "Spaltung" zwischen Ex-DAV und Ex-VDSF - Verbänden geht, sondern die Trennlinie läuft zwischen denen, die etwas für Angler tun wollen (die, welche kündigen), und den Strukturgläubigen, die glauben man müsse unbedingt die alte, überholte Struktur DAFV als Naturschutzverband und ihre LV erhalten..

Ist schon interessant, was mir noch alles mitgeteilt wird ich NICHT veröffentlichen kann, weil vieles auch aus Gesprächen mit nur 3 oder 4 Leuten stammt (Informantenschutz)..

Sagen wir so:
Nach aussen "Lobhudel- und Abnickveranstaltung", intern viel Unzufriedenheit.....

Nur das Rückgrat, da mal ordentlich reinzuhalten, das hat scheinbar keiner, da kneifen dann alle wieder...

Abstimmung zur Entlastung Präsidium, Finanzen etc. war auch nicht einstimmig, zumindest Enthaltungen gab es..


----------



## kati48268 (13. November 2016)

*AW: Hauptversammlung DAFV, Präsidiums- und Verbandsausschusssitzung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nach aussen "Lobhudel- und Abnickveranstaltung", intern viel Unzufriedenheit...


Frau Dr. Happach-Kannix, 
die lt. eigener Aussage hier ja auch mitliest, 
könnte die Informationen hier nutzen um ihren Sauhaufen und die eigene Tätigkeit zu hinterfragen.

Dazu müsste man aber offen sein, Kritik überhaupt erst mal wahrnehmen (von annehmen mag ich gar nicht sprechen) und zur Selbstreflexion fähig... und somit wird auch das nix.


----------



## Worscht (13. November 2016)

*AW: Hauptversammlung DAFV, Präsidiums- und Verbandsausschusssitzung*

"_sondern die Trennlinie läuft zwischen denen, die etwas für Angler tun wollen (die, welche kündigen),_"

So einfach ist es leider nicht. Da gibt es die sächsische Verbandsspitze, die wieder zurück in die Reihen der anglerfeindlichen Abnicker will. Selbst eine Kündigung bringt noch nichts für die Angler im eigenen Bundesland. Da müssten sich Haupt- und Ehrenamt bewegen und für uns Angler kämpfen. Da glaube ich bei den oft verknöcherten Strukturen nicht dran.


----------



## Nidderauer (14. November 2016)

Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nur das Rückgrat, da mal ordentlich reinzuhalten, das hat scheinbar keiner, da kneifen dann alle wieder...


 
 Die Zeit ist halt noch nicht reif, weil einfach alles bei uns viel zu sehr von der Politik vorgegeben ist.

 Oder besser gesagt, wer nicht wenigstens ein Parteibuch der üblichen Verdächtigen unterm Kopfkissen hat, bekommt niemals auch nur annähernd einen leitenden Posten.

 Wer stellt sich bei solchen Verhältnissen schon gerne freiwillig allein an die Front |supergri. 

 Es kommen aber irgendwann auch wieder bessere Zeiten. Bis dahin muss die Basis halt dran arbeiten, dass der Angelkahn nicht absäuft.

 Hier im Osten hat man eigentlich ein recht gutes Angelangebot für wenig Geld. Gut, man fängt meist nicht so viel und ob man den aus landwirtschaftlicher Sicht oft arg strapazierten Fisch mehr als zweimal im Jahr verzehren sollte, muss halt jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.

 Ihr solltet vielleicht auch in BaWü und anderen Westländern versuchen, mal etwas von der Vereinsmeierei wegzukommen und stattdessen über Fischereigenossenschaften (oder anständige Landesverbände) versuchen, eigene Gewässerfonds zu erschließen. Die derzeitigen West-LV's sind diesbezüglich halt auch weitestgehend zahnlose Tiger.

 Der Wandel muss schon von der Basis ausgehen, aber eben nicht nur in der Form, dass man die Obrigkeit kritisiert, sondern indem man ihr das Wasser abgräbt.

 Grüße Sven


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. November 2016)

*AW: Hauptversammlung DAFV, Präsidiums- und Verbandsausschusssitzung*

Ein Netzwerk an Informanten zu gewinnen, ist viel Arbeit, bedingt absolut sauberes arbeiten, um Vertrauen zu gewinnen bzw. nicht zu zerstören. 

Normalerweise ist das auch immer ein zähes "heranstasten", abklopfen, viele  Telefonate und Treffen.
Alleine daran, wie schnell und umfassend ihr hier über die Sitzungen informiert wurdet, das zeigt ja, dass wir das in der Redaktion zumindest einigermaßen hinbekommen. 

Was mich persönlich am gestrigen Sonntag sehr gefreut hat, ist, dass mehr als eine Handvoll Teilnehmer mich  - *neben *meinen eh schon vorhandenen Informanten -  entweder per Mail oder per Telefon noch über einzelne Punkte zur Hauptversammlung oder zum Verbandsausschuss informierten.

Und zwar OHNE dass die vorher Kontakt zu mir gehabt hätten.

Die haben sich einfach so bei mir gemeldet ...

Das ist absolut aussergewöhnlich und einzigartig, *ich bedanke mich recht herzlich dafür!
*

Auf 2 der Grußworte wurde ich extra nochmal aufmerksam gemacht.

Der Generalsekretär des Deutschen Fischereiverbandes, Dr. Breckling,  hätte eine Rede gehalten, bei der man gemerkt hätte, wie er sich zusammen reissen musste.

Er hätte stumpf vom Blatt abgelesen, hätte immer wieder mal aufgeschaut und man hätte den Eindruck gehabt, er wolle zur freien Rede ansetzen, wäre dann aber wieder zum Text zurückgekehrt, so 2 Aussagen.

Er hätte in seiner Rede auf viele Dinge und verschiedene Punkte hingewiesen, was man als Verband  leisten müsste, vor allem professionelle Arbeit. 
"Wer hören wollte, konnte genug verstehen.", so einer der Informanten.

Auch Philipp zu Guttenberg, Präsi des deutschen Waldbesitzerverbandes, hätte darauf hingewiesen und mahnte deutlich an, dass eine intensive Zusammenarbeit ALLER Nutzer(verbände) verstärkt und intensiviert werden müsse. Auch ein Feld, auf dem manche Bundesländer (NRW, in NDS der AV-NDS) deutlich weiter sind als der DAFV.

Aus Sachsen selber (nicht von Teilnehmern der DAFV-HV, aus dem Verband) kamen gestern auch noch Zeichen, dass der Wunsch/Anmerkung Richters nach Rückkehr in den DAFV wohl ein nicht abgesprochener Alleingang gewesen wäre und dazu keinerlei Beschluss vorliegen würde - das ist NICHT doppelt verifiziert! 
Ich kann das nicht beurteilen!!
Die Aussage Richters im Verbandsausschuss steht so jedenfalls mal, von mehreren Teilnehmern bestätigt.

Und was ich Ralf Deterding, dem Präsi vom Meeresanglerverband getan hätte, wurde ich gefragt. Der hätte sehr darauf gedrängt, etwas gegen mich zu unternehmen, selbst als Justitiarin Kiera und die Präsidentin im Verbandsausschuss schon klar gemacht hatten, dass praktisch keine Chance dazu besteht und mich ignorieren der beste Weg sei. Keine Ahnung, was der hat, ich hatte nur mal kurzen Mailkontakt mit ihm wegen einer absolut unprofessionellen Pressemitteilung an uns, die man so nicht bringen konnte, sonst hatte ich nie Kontakt mit ihm.

Insgesamt viele freundliche Gespräche gestern und auch Infomails, ich möchte mich nochmal bei all denen aus meinem Netzwerk extra bedanken, wie auch bei denen, die ich erst gestern kennen lernen durfte, dafür, dass ihnen auch die Information der Angler abseits reiner Verbandspropaganda am Herzen liegt.
*HERZLICHEN DANK!!!!*

Wird auch als Aktualisierung oben eingefügt.


----------



## rosebad (14. November 2016)

*AW: Hauptversammlung DAFV, Präsidiums- und Verbandsausschusssitzung*

Hallo Thomas.

Vielen Dank für deinen Einsatz.

Musste mal geschrieben werden.

Petri.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. November 2016)

*AW: Hauptversammlung DAFV, Präsidiums- und Verbandsausschusssitzung*

Danke Dir, aber ich mach ja nur meinen Job....


----------



## August (14. November 2016)

*AW: Hauptversammlung DAFV, Präsidiums- und Verbandsausschusssitzung*

Thomas es ist absolut Lobenswert was du da an Infos für uns Angler ranschaffst und ehrlich gesagt bist du für mich Persönlich der einzige welcher Frau Dr. Happach-Kannix Ersetzen müsste den du bist auch einer von den Personen welche sich für uns und zwar für alle Angler einsetzt 

Zumindest würde ich mir manchmal wünschen das man dich einbezieht bei entscheidungen wie sagt man ? Manchmal ist es einfacher miteinander als gegeneinander was Frau Dr. Happach-Kannix aber wohl nie verstehen wird da Sie her wohl auf ihr Konto schaut als auf die belange uns Angler man sollte es ihr mal trockenlegen das Konto vieleicht wacht Sie ja dann mal auf.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. November 2016)

*AW: Hauptversammlung DAFV, Präsidiums- und Verbandsausschusssitzung*

Danke fürs Lob - aber glaub, ihr wolltet mich nicht im Verband...
Wer sollte dann aufpassen???


----------



## Ørret (14. November 2016)

*AW: Hauptversammlung DAFV, Präsidiums- und Verbandsausschusssitzung*

Na dann kann Kati aufpassen


----------



## kati48268 (14. November 2016)

*AW: Hauptversammlung DAFV, Präsidiums- und Verbandsausschusssitzung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wer sollte dann aufpassen???


Dein Bewährungshelfer, also ich. :q



Medien werden nicht umsonst als 4. Gewalt bezeichnet.
Im Bereich Anglen haben die Printmedien jahrzehntelang geschlafen und die Verbände machen lassen; 
unbeobachtet, kritiklos, sogar brav deren Pressemeldungen unkommentiert druckend.

Ganz, ganz langsam bricht dies nun auch bei diesen auf,
bei einigen mehr, bei einigen weniger.
Dies ist sicherlich auch dem Erfolg des Anglerboards und all seiner User geschuldet, die sich (egal mit welcher Meinung!) am angelpolitischen Geschehen beteiligen.

Ausserdem sehen auch die Printmedien, dass nun "die Früchte" der miesen Lobbyarbeit über Jahrzehnte "zu ernten" sind; immer mehr Einschränkungen des Angelns.

Eine einzelne Person könnte im DAFV auch nicht viel verbessern, denn die Strukturen sind von vorgestern und durch und durch anglerfeindlich.
Dieser Bundesverband muss erst mal komplett weg,
damit überhaupt die Möglichkeit zu einer besseren organisation entsteht.

Lassen wir somit "den Wächter" besser an seinem Posten.
Und hoffen wir darauf, dass immer mehr Angler ihren Unmut bei ihren Organisationen (Verein, Landesverband) lautstark äussern; vielleicht kommen dann auch wahre Anglerinteressenvertreter in den Strukturen aufwärts,
so dass sich das Blatt für uns irgendwann wendet
...bevor es zu spät ist.


----------



## kati48268 (14. November 2016)

*AW: Hauptversammlung DAFV, Präsidiums- und Verbandsausschusssitzung*



Ørret schrieb:


> Na dann kann Kati aufpassen


Das hat sich ja mal geil überschnitten! :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. November 2016)

*AW: Hauptversammlung DAFV, Präsidiums- und Verbandsausschusssitzung*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Lassen wir somit "den Wächter" besser an seinem Posten.
> Und hoffen wir darauf, dass immer mehr Angler ihren Unmut bei ihren Organisationen (Verein, Landesverband) lautstark äussern; vielleicht kommen dann auch wahre Anglerinteressenvertreter in den Strukturen aufwärts,
> so dass sich das Blatt für uns irgendwann wendet
> *...bevor es zu spät ist*.


Zum Thema zu spät noch eine Anmerkung, weil ich dazu noch nix geschrieben hatte (bin ich erst dran, hab ich aus Brüssel noch nix Konkretes):
Der Ministerialrat Gerd Conrad vom BMEL (zuständiger Referatsleiter, fachlich DER entscheidende Mann in dem Ministerium) hat ja in seinem Grußwort darauf hingewiesen, dass aus Europa weiteres Ungemach droht...

Es gibt einen Entwürfe für einen Zusatz* in der VO über technische Maßnahmen, dass bestimmte Beschränkungen in Zukunft automatisch auch für Angler gelten sollen*, also ohne gesonderten Rechtsakt. Schonzeiten, Schongebiete usw...

Ob das die DAFVler und ihre genauso "kompetenten" Landesverbänden die da anwesend waren, überhaupt mitbekommen haben bezweifle ich mal.

Dass hier sowohl der DAFV SCHNELSSTENS tätig werden muss, wie natürlich auch die vom DAFV dominierte und daher bis jetzt wirkungslose EAA; sollte daher jedem normal Denkenden klar sein..

Ob und wann das auch die Verbandler begreifen, weiss ich nicht.

Aber gesagt bekommen haben sie es im Grußwort jedenfalls vom Ministeriumsmitarbeiter, was da droht..

Machen sie nix, wisst ihr, wer auch an den dann deswegen kommenden Verboten und Einschränkungen wiederum und erneut schuld ist, wie beim Baglimit für Dorsch und den drohenden Angelverboten FFH/AWZ und Natura 2000....

Auch das werde ich vorne noch im Artikel aktualisieren...


----------



## iXware (14. November 2016)

*AW: Hauptversammlung DAFV, Präsidiums- und Verbandsausschusssitzung*

der LVSA hat öffentlich reagiert... 
http://www.landesanglerverband-sachsen.de/index.php?modul=news&vid=140


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. November 2016)

*AW: Hauptversammlung DAFV, Präsidiums- und Verbandsausschusssitzung*

Grins - da habens aber welche eilig. 
Ich hab dazu mehrere Aussagen von Teilnehmern, die alles das gleiche sagten - die müssen sich dann alle verhört haben ;-))

Zudem zitieren die uns inhaltlich falsch:


> die Mitteilung gegeben hätte, dass wir bereits ab kommenden Jahr wieder einen Antrag auf Mitgliedschaft stellen würden.


Ich habe NIE behauptet, dass die einen Antrag stellen würden!

Sondern:


			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Friedel Richter vom Landesanglerverband Sachsen kündigte an, dass er gegen den Beschluss seines Verbandes daran arbeiten wolle, den LVSA wieder zurück in den DAFV zu führen und das erneut abstimmen zu lassen.
> Gründe seien die Fortschritte in der Arbeit des DAFV..





			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Aus Sachsen selber (nicht von Teilnehmern der DAFV-HV, aus dem Verband) kamen gestern auch noch Zeichen, dass der Wunsch/Anmerkung Richters nach Rückkehr in den DAFV wohl ein nicht abgesprochener Alleingang gewesen wäre und dazu keinerlei Beschluss vorliegen würde - das ist NICHT doppelt verifiziert!
> Ich kann das nicht beurteilen!!
> Die Aussage Richters im Verbandsausschuss steht so jedenfalls mal, von mehreren Teilnehmern bestätigt.


----------



## kati48268 (14. November 2016)

*AW: Hauptversammlung DAFV, Präsidiums- und Verbandsausschusssitzung*



iXware schrieb:


> der LVSA hat öffentlich reagiert...
> http://www.landesanglerverband-sachsen.de/index.php?modul=news&vid=140


Da hat wohl jemand eins auf den Deckel gekriegt 


Zum letzten Absatz:
Die Schilderung _hier_ ist eine etwas andere als dort genannt (nachlesbar weiter oben im Bericht über den VA).
Nicht _"erneuter Antrag soll gestellt werden"_, sondern: 
_"...Friedel Richter  vom Landesanglerverband Sachsen kündigte an, dass er  gegen den Beschluss seines Verbandes daran arbeiten wolle, den LVSA  wieder zurück in den DAFV zu führen und das erneut abstimmen zu lassen.  Gründe seien die Fortschritte in der Arbeit des DAFV..."

_Auf der Facebookseite eines der drei Bezirksverbände hat einer der LVSA-Delegierten, also jemand der bei der JHV dabei war, bestätigt, dass es am Vortag beim VA solche Äusserungen gegeben hat
https://www.facebook.com/AVSChemnit...notif_t=share_reply&notif_id=1479068443415485


----------



## Franky (14. November 2016)

*AW: Hauptversammlung DAFV, Präsidiums- und Verbandsausschusssitzung*

Frei nach Adenauer: jeder darf weiser werden... :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. November 2016)

*AW: Hauptversammlung DAFV, Präsidiums- und Verbandsausschusssitzung*

Da wir das nicht so behauptet haben, wie es vom LVSA geschrieben wurde, welches Forum war das denn dann - weiss jemand was?


----------



## Franky (14. November 2016)

*AW: Hauptversammlung DAFV, Präsidiums- und Verbandsausschusssitzung*

Foren, Tom! Müssen gleich mehrere sein...


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. November 2016)

*AW: Hauptversammlung DAFV, Präsidiums- und Verbandsausschusssitzung*

ja eben - wir warens ja NICHT! ;-))


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (14. November 2016)

*AW: Hauptversammlung DAFV, Präsidiums- und Verbandsausschusssitzung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der Ministerialrat Gerd Conrad vom BMEL (zuständiger Referatsleiter, fachlich DER entscheidende Mann in dem Ministerium) hat ja in seinem Grußwort darauf hingewiesen, dass aus Europa weiteres Ungemach droht...



War doch zu erwarten! Da braucht es kein Grußwort des Ministerialrat. Die Verbände sind noch damit beschäftigt den hinterlassenen Flurschaden zu reparieren und zu dementieren- wie sollen die sich da bereits neuen Problemen widmen?



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es gibt einen Entwürfe für einen Zusatz* in der VO über technische Maßnahmen, dass bestimmte Beschränkungen in Zukunft automatisch auch für Angler gelten sollen*, also ohne gesonderten Rechtsakt. Schonzeiten, Schongebiete usw...



Die lernen halt schnell. Aktuell sind Schonzeiten und Schonmaßen  nicht mal eben schnell über eine Verordnung durch das Parlament für alle Mitglieder rechtlich bindend umzusetzen. Also wird von Haus aus erst einmal das Problem mit einer "Eierlegendenwollmilchsauverordnung" gelöst. Was aber auch ein Vorteil sein könnte (nur mal laut gedacht, auch wenn ich nicht daran glaube), denn so könnte das Baglimit entfallen und durch eine Erhöhung des Schonmaßes oder Schaffung eines Entnahmefensters positive Veränderungen für Angler geschaffen werden, die aktuell nicht möglich waren und somit das Baglimit als Schnellschuss daraus resultiert. 

Man kann damit natürlich auch zusätzlich zum Baglimt neue Beschränkungen einführen...



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ob das die DAFVler und ihre genauso "kompetenten" Landesverbänden die da anwesend waren, überhaupt mitbekommen haben bezweifle ich mal.


 Ja, jetzt bei Dir im AB. Vermutlich telefonieren die schon hektisch, um Details zu hinterfragen.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dass hier sowohl der DAFV SCHNELSSTENS tätig werden muss, wie natürlich auch die vom DAFV dominierte und daher bis jetzt wirkungslose EAA; sollte daher jedem normal Denkenden klar sein..


 Ja, aber denen nicht!



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ob und wann das auch die Verbandler begreifen, weiss ich nicht.


 Wenn Du denen das per Mail ausführlich erklärst? Die werden Dir dankbar sein!



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Aber gesagt bekommen haben sie es im Grußwort jedenfalls vom Ministeriumsmitarbeiter, was da droht..


 Hören und verstehen... Zwei unterschiedliche paar Schuhe!



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Machen sie nix, wisst ihr, wer auch an den dann deswegen kommenden Verboten und Einschränkungen wiederum und erneut schuld ist, wie beim Baglimit für Dorsch und den drohenden Angelverboten FFH/AWZ und Natura 2000....



DIe sind aber auch Schuld, wenn sie etwas machen. Das liegt einfach an der Qualität ihrer Arbeit. Nach den Alleingängen zum Thema AZW und Baglimit sollten wir Angler uns fast wünschen, dass die Verbände nichts unternehmen! Oder sich zumindest kompetente Beratung ins Boot holen. Bei dem was die von sich geben, hat so manch Minister/ Staatssekretär/ Beamter vermutlich Bluthochdruck- vor Erschütterung oder vor Lachen!



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auch das werde ich vorne noch im Artikel aktualisieren...



Thomas, wichtiger wäre es dem DAFV Argumente zu liefern, damit die uns nicht in die Scheixxe reiten!


----------



## kati48268 (14. November 2016)

*AW: Hauptversammlung DAFV, Präsidiums- und Verbandsausschusssitzung*

Gibt's noch andere, die sich mit so was befassen? #c

Allenfalls könnte noch mein Facebook-Kommentar beim Bezirksverband Südsachsen Mulde/Elster e.V. gemeint sein, wo letztendlich aber auf das AB hingewiesen wurde.

Ist doch der übliche "Verbandssprech"
_"Schilderungen diverser Foren im Internet..."_
= bloss nicht das Anglerboard mit Namen nennen.
Frau Dr. bezeichnet das als "ignorieren".
Die erfolgreiche DAFV-Strategie für so viele unangenehme Dinge.

Die Hetze gegen das Anglerboard und das Internet allgemein, ist meistens noch mit dem guten Rat verbunden, sich doch bei den jeweiligen Landesverbänden zu informieren. 
Da gibt es die einzig wahren Informationen.
:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. November 2016)

*AW: Hauptversammlung DAFV, Präsidiums- und Verbandsausschusssitzung*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Thomas, wichtiger wäre es dem DAFV Argumente zu liefern, damit die uns nicht in die Scheixxe reiten!


Wenn der DAFV auf Argumente hören würde, hätt er sich schon lange aufgelöst............

Ich hab immer noch kein Forum gefunden, dass das so - wie von den Sachsen behauptet -geschrieben hätte.

Also entweder sind Sachsenverbandler zu dumm um das bei uns richtig zu lesen, oder wir sind zu dumm um diese Foren zu finden, in denen das steht..


----------



## Worscht (15. November 2016)

*AW: Hauptversammlung DAFV, Präsidiums- und Verbandsausschusssitzung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Also entweder sind Sachsenverbandler zu dumm um das bei uns richtig zu lesen, oder wir sind zu dumm um diese Foren zu finden, in denen das steht..


Weder noch: Sie wissen genau, wie sie "ihre Wahrheit" verkaufen müssen. Das passt auch in das Bild, das auch andere Funktionäre mit ihren plötzlich positiven Bild des DAFV zeichnen. 
Aus meiner Sicht ist das ein Verrat an unseren Anglern. Es gibt einen Beschluss der Mitglieder - basta. Wem das nicht passt, der solle sich einfach einen anderen Verband suchen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. November 2016)

*AW: Hauptversammlung DAFV, Präsidiums- und Verbandsausschusssitzung*

Ich kann nur immer raten:
Aufklären, aufklären, aufklären....


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. November 2016)

*AW: Hauptversammlung DAFV, Präsidiums- und Verbandsausschusssitzung*

Davon ab:
Bis heute, trotz x Hauptamtler, war der DAFV noch nicht in der Lage, wenigstens einen Kurzabriss seiner HV zu geben....

Ich weiss weder ob, noch was die den ganzen Tag "arbeiten" - an der Information ihre Zahler oder der Öffentlichkeit jedenfalls nicht..


----------



## kati48268 (15. November 2016)

*AW: Hauptversammlung DAFV, Präsidiums- und Verbandsausschusssitzung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> .. wenigstens einen Kurzabriss seiner HV zu geben...



Geben wir Ihnen doch eine Vorlage zum Kopieren, der Tenor einer DAFV-Berichterstattung ist uns doch allen gut bekannt:

_Erstmals wurde am 12.11.16 in der neuen Geschäftsstelle des DAFV die Jahreshauptversammlung abgehalten._
_Die Teilnehmer waren von den Räumlichkeiten begeistert und sprachen der Präsidentin Lob für die Effizienzsteigerung durch den Umzug aus._

_Interessante Fachvorträge läuteten die Sitzung ein._
_Im Anschluss an den Vortrag zur Dorschproblematik durch Herrn Strehlow vom Thünen Institut dankten die Mitglieder der Präsidentin für ihre jüngsten Erfolge beim Dorschschutz._
_Auch die Rede von Dr. Breckling bestätigte die gute Zusammenarbeit zwischen DAFV und DFV sowie weiteren Organisationen, die sich um den Dorschschutz bemühen._
_Auch zukünftig werden sich die Partner durch die Gründung eines runden Tisches unter Führung des DAFV um ein nachhaltiges Dorschmanagement bemühen._

_Der neue Geschäftsführer wurde vorgestellt. 
_
_Das hervorragende Finanzmanagement ermöglicht das DAFV-Kompetenz-Team zukünftig durch einen PR-Profi zu ergänzen, der die erfolgreiche Arbeit des Bundesverbandes entsprechend in der Öffentlichkeit präsentiert._

_Die Präsidentin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan blickt zuversichtlich in das Jahr 2018 und ist überzeugt, dass alle Mitglieder dem DAFV weiterhin treu zur Seite stehen, sich sogar weitere Verbände dem Bundesverband anschließen werden._
_Die geladenen Delegierten dankten der Präsidentin für die gute Arbeit der letzten Jahre und wiesen darauf hin, wie wichtig ein starker Bundesverband und ein bewährtes Präsidium auch in den nächsten Jahren sein wird._

_Petri Heil allen Angelfischern._


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. November 2016)

*AW: Hauptversammlung DAFV, Präsidiums- und Verbandsausschusssitzung*

Grins - net schlecht....
Und so glaubwürdig....
oder so............


----------



## Ørret (16. November 2016)

*AW: Hauptversammlung DAFV, Präsidiums- und Verbandsausschusssitzung*

Nu haben sie es doch endlich geschafft über die HV zu berichten.
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...hauptversammlung-2016-zusammen-sind-wir-stark
Ganz schön mager der Bericht#q


----------



## anglermeister17 (16. November 2016)

*AW: Hauptversammlung DAFV, Präsidiums- und Verbandsausschusssitzung*

@Orret: Nicht nur mager, sondern stark geschönt, eher irritierend u irreführend, für "jmdn der die Wahrheit kennt", alles gar glatt gelogen! 

Basierend auf welchen Gründen blicken die "finanz. positiv in die Zukunft" ist da nur eine der zahlreichen drängenden Fragen, die sich einem hier stellt...


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. November 2016)

*AW: Hauptversammlung DAFV, Präsidiums- und Verbandsausschusssitzung*

ich kommentier das nicht, sonst komm ich in Knast....


----------



## kati48268 (16. November 2016)

*AW: Hauptversammlung DAFV, Präsidiums- und Verbandsausschusssitzung*

Das ist ja noch schlimmeres Blabla als gedacht.
Jenseits jeder Realität...

Aber die sind ja auch größtenteils aus dem vorletzten Jahrhundert.


bastido schrieb:


> Wahnsinn!
> Wenn ich dieses Statement lese und mir den Greisvorstand mit ihren Anstecktrophäen in der ersten Reihe anschaue,...




Und man ziehe sich das Statement zu den Sachsen rein!  |bigeyes
Hab gleich mal in Südsachsen Mulde/Elster angefragt...
https://www.facebook.com/AVSChemnit...notif_t=share_reply&notif_id=1479067085705292


----------



## kati48268 (16. November 2016)

*AW: Hauptversammlung DAFV, Präsidiums- und Verbandsausschusssitzung*

Die "Präsentation" is ja auch geil...
http://www.dafv.de/files/JHV/2016/JHV_2016_praesentation.pdf

Am Besten gefällt mir der "Ausblick", S. 36
Wenn das nicht Millionen € wert ist...

Und bei dir ham's die "Wahlprüfsteine" abgekupfert, Thomas. :m (Ok, sie kündigen es an, mehr auch net)


----------



## Worscht (17. November 2016)

*AW: Hauptversammlung DAFV, Präsidiums- und Verbandsausschusssitzung*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Und man ziehe sich das Statement zu den Sachsen rein!  |bigeyes
> Hab gleich mal in Südsachsen Mulde/Elster angefragt...
> https://www.facebook.com/AVSChemnit...notif_t=share_reply&notif_id=1479067085705292


Das freut sich das Sachsenherz, wenn Friedel Richter und Frau Dr. so schön gemeinsam lächeln. Immerhin ist es ein Highlight des DAFV-Jahresrückblickes. Ein Schelm, wer da Böses denkt.
Da passen auch die Äußerungen, dass der neue Geschäftsführer so eine gute Arbeit macht und sich ja beim DAFV etwas bewegt. Das ist nun Anlass, dass der "LVSA sich noch aktiv einbringt". #q


----------



## kati48268 (17. November 2016)

*AW: Hauptversammlung DAFV, Präsidiums- und Verbandsausschusssitzung*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Hab gleich mal in Südsachsen Mulde/Elster angefragt...


Dort wird klar der Austritt bestätigt und empfohlen, beim DAFV anzufragen, wie sie denn zu so einer Aussage kommen.
Letztendlich haben'se damit natürlich Recht. |rolleyes


----------



## Franky (17. November 2016)

*AW: Hauptversammlung DAFV, Präsidiums- und Verbandsausschusssitzung*

Ich fürchte, da gibts noch mehr fragliches und fragwürdiges...
Zum Beispiel, warum denn noch die alte Anschrift im offiziellen Impressum steht... 
Was denn die Aneinanderreihung in meinen Augen nichts sagender Schlagworte soll.... (für mich maximal eine tolle Bullshitbingovorlage)
Was der Anschlag in Brüssel mit dem DAFV zu tun hat....
An was mich der Eingang der neuen Geschäftsstelle erinnert...
(so dunkel, düster und unfreundlich wirkt das auf dem Bild)
Habs! https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/51eqXfsOBDL._SX355_.jpg :q


----------



## GandRalf (17. November 2016)

*AW: Hauptversammlung DAFV, Präsidiums- und Verbandsausschusssitzung*

...und auf dem Wegweiserschild habe ich keine Geschäftststelle des DAFV gefunden.|kopfkrat

Oder ist die zu klein für meine Augen?;+


----------



## gründler (17. November 2016)

*AW: Hauptversammlung DAFV, Präsidiums- und Verbandsausschusssitzung*

Liebe Vereinsvorsitzende Präsis etc.(mit einigen Ausnahmen),ihr werdet hier Zeuge wie man Stk für Stk. Schnüre um eure Finger legt und auch an die Füsse knoten sie euch Seile.

Mal ziehen sie am linken mal am rechten mal in der Mitte alles um euch "tanzen" zu lassen.


Ich zitiere mal zwei BV Präsis kurz vor der damaligen ach so tollen Fusion.*Das Angeln an sich muss der vernünftige Grund sein*,und nicht das Angeln aus Hunger....

Nun sind seitdem ein paar Jahre ins Land gezogen,damals haben viele gejubellt und aufgeatmet,dabei war das ganze nur ein Köder......

Nun haben wir 2016 bald 2017 und die Leute die immer mehr Fäden an Hände und Beine haben merken gar nicht das sie selbst um Kopf und Hals schon mehrer Seile liegen haben....... 



|wavey:


----------



## exstralsunder (17. November 2016)

*AW: Hauptversammlung DAFV, Präsidiums- und Verbandsausschusssitzung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da wir das nicht so behauptet haben, wie es vom LVSA geschrieben wurde, welches Forum war das denn dann - weiss jemand was?





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ja eben - wir warens ja NICHT! ;-))




Vielleicht beziehen die sich darauf?:


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. November 2016)

*AW: Hauptversammlung DAFV, Präsidiums- und Verbandsausschusssitzung*



bastido schrieb:


> Wahnsinn!
> Wenn ich dieses Statement lese und mir den Greisvorstand mit ihren Anstecktrophäen in der ersten Reihe anschaue, dann weiß ich wieder warum ich niemals Mitglied in solch einem unprofessionellen Haufen sein möchte.
> Hatte beruflich längere Zeit mit genau so einem Verband zu tun, die werden nur aktiv wenn es um die eigenen Pfründe oder Privilegien wie Ehrenkarten, Anstecknadeln, Reisekosten etc. geht, mit dem zu vertretenden Zweck bzw. der zu vertretenden Klientel hat dies nichts zu tun.



Man achte auf das Kalenderdatum der Veranstaltung.
Der 11.11. ist bei uns im Rheinland ein traditionell sehr wichtiger Termin mit vielen Sitzungen. 

Parallelen zu den Teilnehmern und dem wirken selbiger sind unverkennbar.


----------

